# Flehmen's Response



## Valais (Apr 22, 2015)

Proud dental transplant patient, silly horse antics, or normal mammal behavior? The world may never know, but it never stops me from smiling when a horse proudly shows off their pearly whites. What are some of your favorite horse mannerisms?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

I used to have a mare, if I scratched her behind the withers, she would stick her lip out and make a face like, "don't stop".


----------

